# PIV Placement



## vanessa10 (Jan 21, 2010)

An anesthesia Dr placed a PIV (peripheral intravenous vein cannulae). What CPT code would i use for this? 36569??


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 24, 2010)

Look at 36400-36410 depending on location and age of patient.  The codes 36555-36598 are for CENTRAL venous access.

Julie, CPC


----------

